# I think I'm going to throw up



## Flutterby (Aug 6, 2009)

I just told my husband that our marriage is over and I'm done trying to work on it. I feel sick. 

His heart is broken, and so is mine.

Now how do I get through this again??


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm sorry. I understand the heartbreak. I believe you are already separated right? 

This is what I am doing to get through this...keep reaching out for support; continue individual counseling; read self help books; renew your faith; volunteer; exercise; make a new friend; invite someone to do something with you. You get the idea..positive, healthy, activities in which you are BUSY! 

One day at a time. I pray alot.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Flutterby said:


> Now how do I get through this again??


What did you mean by this statement? Maybe I've missed something from previous posts.



Corpuswife said:


> I'm sorry. I understand the heartbreak. I believe you are already separated right?
> 
> This is what I am doing to get through this...keep reaching out for support; continue individual counseling; read self help books; renew your faith; volunteer; exercise; make a new friend; invite someone to do something with you. You get the idea..positive, healthy, activities in which you are BUSY!
> 
> One day at a time. I pray alot.


Excellent advice. That's what has kept me going for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, we were already separated, but only for a short time.... 

I know I need to keep busy, but I also have to address the issues at hand. It's such a stressful time and I'm not sure how much more stress I can take right now. 

I'm trying to be as nice as possible, and I'm really afraid he's taking too much advice from the internet about bad divorces and not taking into consideration the person that I am. Which just goes to show he really never knew me at all...


----------



## Jessica2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try not to replay that conversation over and over in your head. What's said is said, what's done is done. Start the healing process. Breathe. Yoga? Swimming? Reading? Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey ice cream? Whatever works for you!

Your stomach is upset because you are tying yourself up in knots over it. Try to find your inner peace and focus on that alone right now. And let him find his.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 6, 2009)

Mmm.. Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey... been a while since I thought of that. Last break up maybe? Ha. My favorite.

I know we will work through this. He is seeing my side of things more clearly now I think. Why does it take losing someone to realize how badly you hurt them? 

Luckily I have plans most of the evenings this week - but really I want to be alone, but I don't, but I do. Ugh.


----------

